# 2015 Honda CR-V timing chain tensioner



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't have any direct experience with that vehicle, but it's very possible that the tensioner is easily accessible, and since the chain isn't being removed you're not worried about retaining the cams when you're done. Sounds like they can just remove the cover, pull out the bad tensioner, and slap everything back together.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Unheard of tensioner to go bad at that low mileage on a Honda but what do I know. And of course, she can hear noise. Any noise now will be tensioner related.
Question is: does it show itself on cold and goes away in about a minute, as oil pressure builds up? Or, she hears Honda standard rockers chatter and, instead, engine needs valves adjustment, what is more inline with the Honda engines. And costs around $350.
And if the chain slap goes away in a minute, how religious is she about oil changes? As, tensioner is hydraulic and if oil changes were delayed or neglected, it got sticky. Basic engine Seafoaming with oil flush and oil change fixes it. 

Honda CR-V Timing Chain Tensioner Replacement Cost
The average cost for a Honda CR-V timing chain tensioner replacement is between $243 and $280.



Labor costs are estimated between $144 and $181 while parts are priced at $99.


This range does not include taxes and fees, and does not factor in your specific model year or unique location. Related repairs may also be needed.

This range is based on the number and age of Honda CR-V's on the road.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That was my thought as well. But anything can fail, I suppose. She has the oil changed exactly on schedule every time so bad or old oil is not an issue. This is a high cost area so the estimate is in line with what you provided.

Modern Hondas sometimes need valves adjusted?? Aren't they hydraulic? Only thing I have ever adjusted valves on in decades is my motorcycle.



ukrkoz said:


> Unheard of tensioner to go bad at that low mileage on a Honda but what do I know. And of course, she can hear noise.
> This range is based on the number and age of Honda CR-V's on the road.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Sounds like it is the tensioner and the price quoted sound inexpensive. Much better to do that then to have it fail.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

At what mileage is it recommended for chain replacement?
Is it an interference engine?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I would suggest taking it to a reputable independent shop and have them check it because "I hear something rattling". *Do not tell them what the other shop said it was. *See if they diagnose it as the same problem. I'd put money on getting a different diagnosis.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

quatsch said:


> At what mileage is it recommended for chain replacement?


Never. Timing chains typically last longer than the rest of the engine.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This is a very reputable independent shop that specializes in Hondas and where she has gotten routine service for years. Also, the guys on the Honda forum have a few reports of this and they confirmed that there is an access cover that allows tensioner inspection and replacement through the wheel well. So I am feeling a lot better about this.



HotRodx10 said:


> I would suggest taking it to a reputable independent shop and have them check it because "I hear something rattling". *Do not tell them what the other shop said it was. *See if they diagnose it as the same problem. I'd put money on getting a different diagnosis.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Hondas have adjustable lashers. They are about the last manufacturer standing. But that's done at 100 000 miles. 
I say, diagnosing over the phone and based on GF word needs deeper consideration and investigation. I had V and I had Ridgeline and been to both forums and never heard of such a simple device, as hydraulic tensioner, go bad on them. But, again, what do I know. 
tell her to video cold engine start and post it here. Timing chain slap can't be confused with anything else. 
Does the vehicle have any OTHER signs of bad timing? Reduced performance, drop in MPG? As with bad tensioner, timing goes bad.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Year, Make, Model, Engine size.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

2015 Honda CR-V. Standard and only engine they offered that year. 4 banger, naturally aspirated. The Honda forum guys told me that there is an access cover in the front cover reachable via the wheel well to get to the tensioner so it is is a $300 job and not a $1400 job. That is pretty smart engineering on Honda's part.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

It's CR-V. They are, pretty much, same 4 banger across the years and, judging by mileage, it'd be around 2015/2014. 2.4L.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Ha ha ha. See, how well I guessed.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Pull the belt off and see if noise went away. There is a plate off the the right of crank pulley looking at the front of engine. Follow instruction to remove and replace timing chain tensioner. Generally if tensioner is making noise, the chain is stretched. And use 0-20 weight oil for your engine. I have seen if they use a different grade oil, the tensioner will make noise.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

While it sounds like a fairly easy job I am not working on this car. I have way too many other projects and no place to do it. Just trying to get a reality check regarding the details and cost which I am now comfortable with. She's taking it in this coming Saturday.


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

19-019 Honda Technical Service Bulletin


19-019 Honda Technical Service Bulletin




www.tsbsearch.com


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. Interesting that they use a hydraulically damped tensioner. I had assumed it would have been a simple spring like many serpentine belt tensioners.



LawrenceS said:


> 19-019 Honda Technical Service Bulletin
> 
> 
> 19-019 Honda Technical Service Bulletin
> ...


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

raylo32 said:


> Thanks for posting this. Interesting that they use a hydraulically damped tensioner. I had assumed it would have been a simple spring like many serpentine belt tensioners.


There is a spring and a ratcheting pawl that should prevent excess compression due to chain flex under load as the chain stretches over time but the primary application force is engine oil pressure.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Interesting... this is a similar type of tensioner to those used on C7 Corvette serpentine belts. The ones from the early models tend to leak and fail. My '16 is OK so far.


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

raylo32 said:


> Interesting... this is a similar type of tensioner to those used on C7 Corvette serpentine belts. The ones from the early models tend to leak and fail. My '16 is OK so far.


Not exactly, those are self contained hydraulic tensioners, this one has a constant supply of engine oil. Hydraulic belt tensioners can also be fully depressed without having to release a locking pawl.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, the Vette's is just a sealed piston unit that I suppose is there to damp out vibrations. I had never seen one of those before since my other vehicles just have/had the typical spring loaded pully tensioners.



LawrenceS said:


> Not exactly, those are self contained hydraulic tensioners, this one has a constant supply of engine oil. Hydraulic belt tensioners can also be fully depressed without having to release a locking pawl.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, and eventually, they back leak oil and take time to build up pressure to tension the chain. Pawl is supposed to prevent the plunger from recessing but it sometimes wears off and plunger recedes. Then, it takes ruckus at cold start to build up pressure, plunger to expand and tensioner to tension chain.
But, that's Nissans. Hondas are not really known for that. But who knows, there's fluke in any make. Also, that is a VERY loud noise that goes away as pressure builds up.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Unfortunately I was not there to listen to it before she took it in for the repair. But according to the TSB posted above some Hondas seemed to have this issue. Hard to know for sure but oh, well, it's done now.



ukrkoz said:


> Yeah, and eventually, they back leak oil and take time to build up pressure to tension the chain. Pawl is supposed to prevent the plunger from recessing but it sometimes wears off and plunger recedes. Then, it takes ruckus at cold start to build up pressure, plunger to expand and tensioner to tension chain.
> But, that's Nissans. Hondas are not really known for that. But who knows, there's fluke in any make. Also, that is a VERY loud noise that goes away as pressure builds up.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

ukrkoz said:


> Pawl is supposed to prevent the plunger from recessing but it sometimes wears off and plunger recedes. Then, it takes ruckus at cold start to build up pressure, plunger to expand and tensioner to tension chain.
> But, that's Nissans.


My '97 Nissan didn't have a pawl. It has a spring behind the piston, but the main force pushing it up to keep the chain tight is hydraulic pressure of the engine oil.


----------

